# Can you sing well?



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Singing is really hard. I'm fantastically horrible at it. I know in my soul how each note is meant to come out, but I physically feel myself fighting with my voicebox to hit the notes.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

No. I really hope I could sing well. I think I would exchange my math ability for it. My pitch is accurate, just voice is not good.


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm awful so I just stick to lip singing. When I try it's all scratchy and squeaky, sounds like my cat if I accidentally stepped on her leg.

Unless I'm shouting out loud then it sounds still bad I guess.


----------



## 812161 (Oct 8, 2016)

Need another voting option... I think, when I concentrate, sound decent...but in reality believe I probably don't.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I think I'm decent.


__
https://soundcloud.com/mit-237544029%2Fno-one-cares-1

Jk, I'm horrible.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

What's amazing is so many people think that they can and you just want to cover up your ears.

No. I don't sing period. 

I don't even know how to whistle.😣


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I can somewhat carry a tune, and by somewhat I really mean somewhat.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


> I think I'm decent.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


What? You're not bad!!

This song made me smile. LOL


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

frankhassa said:


> What's amazing is so many people think that they can and you just want to cover up your ears.
> 
> No. I don't sing period.
> 
> I don't even know how to whistle.&#128547;


Ahaha I can't whistle either. I also can't snap my fingers. Those are two things I'm pissed off I never could figure out how to do.

I know this is a forum where people typically have low self-confidence, but I'm surprised no one says they can sing so far. I'd love to see at least one person vote yes. Who will be our first?


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Mc Borg said:


> I think I'm decent.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


That's not bad actually:clap


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I've never tried.

When I saw this thread in Recent Discussions, I thought it said "Can you spell wing?".


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

i wish. i hate my voice


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I can sing as well as 1990s Bob Dylan.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Yay someone voted yes. :clap


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No, unfortunately.



Mc Borg said:


> I think I'm decent.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I kind of wanted more guitar though. Seemed like something was happening at the end.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No, unfortunately.
> 
> I kind of wanted more guitar though. Seemed like something was happening at the end.


Lol, that's probably because I have no idea how to make music.

xD

That song started as a series of joke songs between an online friend and I. 
I don't even know if it's in key or not. I was just messing around really. Maybe I'll rework it into something else one of these days if I ever get motivated. But yeah, that riff at the end is my favorite part.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just sing in the shower. :stu


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

I used to think growing up a lot of people could sing, I guess because of watching T.V & you see quite a few celebrity personalities & other shows that have good singers, it get's kinda ingrained that it's not an unusual talent but as I've learned being much older it's quite a rarity, at one point I used to think people were naturally born with good singing voices. At least I heard that once somewhere.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

SmartCar said:


> I used to think growing up a lot of people could sing, I guess because of watching T.V & you see quite a few celebrity personalities & other shows that have good singers, it get's kinda ingrained that it's not an unusual talent but as I've learned being much older it's quite a rarity, at one point I used to think people were naturally born with good singing voices. At least I heard that once somewhere.


Yeah, I thought it was common for a long time. I am starting to think it actually is rare. I'm sure it's more rare than people who can draw, in fact. The more invested I become in drawing, the more I realize that there are amazing artists everywhere around me. I sort of wanted to put a poll after this inquiring how many people can draw because I'm curious now.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Not really. I'm a very competent guitar player and I know music theory, but singing just doesn't come naturally to me. I know all the intervals and how they should sound, but my vocal cords just can't always replicate them legitimately. I sing in my car when I have the windows up, and depending on the day, I'm either pretty good or completely tone deaf. The one thing I'm really good at is non-melodic, "barking" type vocals, like you hear in most Metallica songs. It also depends on the song's key. I notice that I always nail System Of A Down songs, which are mostly in C minor. Most Rock songs are in E minor, and I'm a lot less consistent in that key for some reason.

To put it short: I can't, but as long as my car windows are up, I'll still try.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Atheism said:


> Yeah, I thought it was common for a long time. I am starting to think it actually is rare. I'm sure it's more rare than people who can draw, in fact. The more invested I become in drawing, the more I realize that there are amazing artists everywhere around me. I sort of wanted to put a poll after this inquiring how many people can draw because I'm curious now.


True, & not that rare at all:grin2: I draw too, not as often as I used to.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Well I do hit the notes, so that's not an issue. But singing for real ? That is a hell of a lot more than hitting the notes. I can't do the transmitting emotion thing cause I dunno, I think I was laughed at in childhood when I tried doing that.

I haven't tried much singing with my vocal cords, don't like to either (yet), I hate hearing myself sing, even when I'm alone I get anxiety singing, strange, since there is no one there to judge me. I did used to play the organ and piano a lot, 2 hands, so I have some musical knowledge.

I remember one time at school they took every one of us to recruit us for the school choir or something and they made us sing in front of the whole crowd. That was scary. I tried to sing as worst as possible, to not hit even 1 note, just to let me go. It worked ))))) They didn't notice I was doing it on purpose, that's what I was also scared of, I mean there is no way someone can sing that bad.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I can't sing at all. I actually think I might be tone-deaf. I used to date someone who sang professionally, though.

Edit: Hooray! I'm not done-deaf. I just can't sing. :crying:



> Result: Not tone deaf!
> Stage A: 12/12
> Stage B: 12/12
> Stage C: 12/12
> ...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i never sing. 

i remember when i was in elementary school and in chorus i just lip-synched....haha.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Not at all.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

truant said:


> Edit: Hooray! I'm not done-deaf. I just can't sing. :crying:


Yeah me either :laugh:

Result: Not tone deaf!
Stage A: 10/12
Stage B: 12/12
Stage C: 11/12
Final score: 33/36 = 91%


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Sometimes. I have much less confidence in my voice than I used to... But my self-esteem has taken a dive in general.

[edit]

Hard Candy Christmas

 Colors of the Wind (Pocahontas) 

 Sally's Song (Nightmare Before Christmas)

Shrug. lol


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Ai said:


> Sometimes. I have much less confidence in my voice than I used to... But my self-esteem has taken a dive in general.
> 
> [edit]
> 
> ...


*WOW.* Amazing voice. :O


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

No.. I've been told I sing well but I think they were just being nice. I wish I could sing well. I do it all the time when I'm happy though anyways.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

This is kind of easy 



truant said:


> I can't sing at all. I actually think I might be tone-deaf. I used to date someone who sang professionally, though.
> 
> Edit: Hooray! I'm not done-deaf. I just can't sing. :crying:


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I think I can sing fairly well but I have a deep voice so I can't hit those higher notes like I could when I was a kid. It makes it hard to sing in the shower because so many songs have higher notes that don't fit a deep voice.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

@Ai Hey I don't know if you'd be interested but one day if you ever have nothing to do and you're just bored, could you sing this song?






Again I don't know anything about singing and I suck at it, so if it's not in your voice range somehow then don't worry about it.  Plus I don't know if there's a karaoke version or anything. I always wanted to be able to sing this song, among others. Specifically the lines from 1:10 - 2:28, so beautiful. Anyway no pressure, just an idea!!


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Atheism said:


> @Ai Hey I don't know if you'd be interested but one day if you ever have nothing to do and you're just bored, could you sing this song?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It actually is a little low for me. It's not _completely_ out of my reach, but it sounds a little awkward. I could have done it easily in middle and high school, when I was more of a clear-cut alto. My voice has gotten higher since then. =X And my range has embarrassingly shrunken.

I appreciate you thinking of me, though.  It's a really catchy song! I'll probably be humming it for a while. Lol

Amanda Palmer seems like a really colorful person.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Ai said:


> It actually is a little low for me. It's not _completely_ out of my reach, but it sounds a little awkward. I could have done it easily in middle and high school, when I was more of a clear-cut alto. My voice has gotten higher since then. =X And my range has embarrassingly shrunken.
> 
> I appreciate you thinking of me, though.  It's a really catchy song! I'll probably be humming it for a while. Lol
> 
> Amanda Palmer seems like a really colorful person.


No problem! ^^ Yes she is, very!! She did a Ted Talk once. It was awesome. I was mesmerized the entire time. On YouTube, of course. I've never seen her in person. xD Anyway I think another reason, not the main reason though, that I'm so drawn to her is because she reminds me a hella lot like my hs art teacher I had for 7 years. I miss her.

The guy in the music video, her husband, I think is Neil Gaiman. I'm a big fan of him too. He's awesome. That same art teacher actually gave me a book on my last day of school as a gift, of one of his speeches. Funny coincidence.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Atheism said:


> The guy in the music video, her husband, I think is Neil Gaiman. I'm a big fan of him too. He's awesome. That same art teacher actually gave me a book on my last day of school as a gift, of one of his speeches. Funny coincidence.


In that video you just posted? Nah. That's not Neil Gaiman. This is Neil Gaiman :b










(Also, yes. He is brilliant. :heart )


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Ai said:


> Sometimes. I have much less confidence in my voice than I used to... But my self-esteem has taken a dive in general.
> 
> [edit]
> 
> ...


I used to sing in a choir until my voice started to get deeper. 

But this amazing woman above easily puts me to shame.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Ai said:


> In that video you just posted? Nah. That's not Neil Gaiman. This is Neil Gaiman :b
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah okay, yeah, that's why I put I think. I never really knew. xD Who that guy is in the video...

Hmm, well the speech I have of his is definitely that guy then, because he mentions Amanda in it. :O Then the guy in the video is a mystery to me, haha.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Atheism said:


> No problem! ^^ Yes she is, very!! She did a Ted Talk once. It was awesome. I was mesmerized the entire time. On YouTube, of course. I've never seen her in person. xD Anyway I think another reason, not the main reason though, that I'm so drawn to her is because she reminds me a hella lot like my hs art teacher I had for 7 years. I miss her.
> 
> The guy in the music video, her husband, I think is Neil Gaiman. I'm a big fan of him too. He's awesome. That same art teacher actually gave me a book on my last day of school as a gift, of one of his speeches. Funny coincidence.





Atheism said:


> Ah okay, yeah, that's why I put I think. I never really knew. xD Who that guy is in the video...
> 
> Hmm, well the speech I have of his is definitely that guy then, because he mentions Amanda in it. :O Then the guy in the video is a mystery to me, haha.


That's Brian Viglione lol, The Dresden Dolls are a 2 piece. He's the drummer he also drums/drummed? on:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghosts_I–IV


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

I use to be able to sing somewhat well. I haven't really tried to sing in years so I doubt that I still could. I could sing but I wasn't very good at any instruments. Now, it's the opposite. I can play multiple instruments, but I don't sing.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yeh, I am pretty good at sea shanties. Might record one.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I can NOT sing well! I can whistle OK if I practice the same song until it's the background music in my nightmares but I'm not sure I consider that a real talent and it still takes me forever to get close to what it would sound like if it was being whistled by someone with a brain for music.

Some people say that if you can't sing you're probably tone deaf but I don't really think I am. I'm just tone inarticulate. I know when something sounds great. I just can't reproduce it unless it's the distant sound of a chainsaw or something.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Never really tried but I wouldn't have though so.


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm not very good, and I'm a little self conscious about it to the extent that I'm hesitant to even sing when alone, haha. I've worked on it a little here and there, but I know I need to put a little more effort forth if I actually want to become good at it. This is somewhat hard to do when feeling self conscious about it, though. It's definitely something that I wish that I could be good at.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I barely know what my own singing voice sounds like because I'd be too shy to sing even to myself, even if I'm alone.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I kind of wish I knew for sure, but probably not. I'm too embarrassed to find out (I don't have anyone to sing to, anyway), and I'm not good at anything else.

I used to sing to myself but it had to be when everyone was gone and the music was up loud enough that I couldn't hear my own voice, either.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

ugh, i'm horrible. especially when i can't hear myself well because my earbuds are in, i know i'm getting pitchy then. but i sing aloud anyway 
seriously i just embarrassed myself tonight, i didn't think anyone was hearing me but they did...


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I consider myself a 'singer' and a 'musician'.

I don't know, I don't like to brag but I consider myself to be a good singer. And musician. I hope to join a band next year.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, I can sing.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

awarded at junior school for a high-pitched voice.. alto?
with white hair then

scholarship offered

maybe got timid, wondered if that voice would mess me up as an adult

I hate the squealing screams of little kids & mums all over


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Well I was refused for the choir at secondary school, after an audition, and am certainly not really musical. Think I used to try quite hard to sing hymns in church though, when that was still a thing. And at Christmas, I would once sometimes sing carols from a book, at home, and attempt to play them badly on my recorder as well.


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

I'd say I'm a decent singer. Sometimes even good, appears a lot on my confidence


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

i have absolute hearing but my voice is just disgusting


----------



## Miach (Mar 29, 2016)

I sometimes sing a little when no one else can here me but I am very sure I don't sound good, as even the sound of my voice when talking is terrible.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

ehhh, i'm probably in-between. I sing a lot better after I have heard my voice a few times via recording so i can adjust it.


----------



## asterix (Oct 20, 2016)

I sing a lot better after a few drinks 
I love to sing but not very good at it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't know, i don't dare try.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

You can criticize yourself all you want, the moment of truth will come when you sing a cover and upload it to youtube. My dear honey, you will see. If someone can do that they might overcome social anxiety, but they will have to face the moment of truth of course. Alot of people sing and upload covers on youtube, next thing you know they're famous. My dream. Maybe I can try it one day when I sleep deprive for a whole week, that'd be one hell of a helping hand. What I really like about my singing voice, when I am in the moment, is that it feels like therapy, therapeutic, and I'd do anything to feel this way. I love it. I can sing whenever and even better I can sing while making passionately love with somebody. Ahh you :heart There's just so many things you can do! I found myself singing along to this cd I have in the car while driving up north and dad was in the car. That was definitely one of my manic days. I never sang out loud for dad to hear, that was just amazing of me. Now I'm over the fear of him hearing me and I can move the hell on. When I get lonely, I'll always have my singing voice to rise me out of depression and keep me afloat. Music euphoria.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

I've been told I can. I was in varsity choir in middle school lol. Whether I'm good or not, I still enjoy singing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don’t think so but I’m trying to get better


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ckechout my hook. You be the judge.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been told I have a perfect pitch, I don't sing but I believe I'd be good. There is a song I've been wanting to sing, maybe one day I'll sing it and post it here


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Um. I think I'm ok, pretty mediocre though. But I really like to sing, so after practice I've gotten better. I have a pretty limited range though, I can't sing high notes hardly at all.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Pretty well, but I smoke and stuff so probably not as good as I used to be. Been working on it a lot, on my lonesome!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I always wished I could, but no. At best I have a lullaby voice, I can mildly and in a soft voice for little kids. Otherwise nope.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

If I could sing well I would perform the most amazing songs. People would go crazy over it and I would become an amazing star.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

You guy's need to post vocaroo audio so we can hear your amazing talents  & unfortunately no I can not sing  ..but I was in chorus in elementary school, probably should've kept that up for awhile, my voice is only decent when I mimic other people :lol


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Yes...in my mind


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

yes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Sometimes. I'd post a clip of me singing, but I'd regret it. :lol


----------



## hoodie (Jun 29, 2016)

Probably about average. Not great, but not terrible. I don't have much vocal range though.


----------

